# Vet struck off for falsifying export certificates



## Changes (27 December 2010)

Is not just a bit of a coincidence that both the vets mentioned are from the same practice? 
Makes you wonder how many they've gotten away with...... 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/news/article.php?aid=304625


----------



## Maesfen (27 December 2010)

Sounds like they don't much care for regulations doesn't it?


----------



## benson21 (27 December 2010)

deleted.


----------



## Changes (27 December 2010)

Hmmmm....... I didn't know that, Benson. 

Every dodgy dealer/transporters dream vet practice then. Handy being so close to the channel..........


----------



## benson21 (27 December 2010)

absolutely.  I and a group of others are complaining to the RCVS about the vettings he does for a dealer that doesnt know him personally (!) but has him vet all of their horses! There are 7 of us on my complaint, and I know of another person also doing the same with more people.
Great vets practice. not.


----------



## Horseback Rider (27 December 2010)

This doesn't surprise me at all ! 

I sued the other vet mentioned in this article in 2002 as he vetted a horse I was buying but didn't supply me with the certificate for over a month so I couldn't insure and in the meanwhile the horse died of colic.

I won but there are plenty of other goings on at that practice including falsifying export certificates.


----------



## glenruby (27 December 2010)

That vet is according to their website - a small animal vet.


----------



## EAST KENT (27 December 2010)

Oh but the newest one to join is english,fresh off the production line.


----------



## glenruby (27 December 2010)

Who obviously didnt know anyone to ask for advice before taking it... There are plenty of similar places - but there is always someone desperate enough to take the job - I actually feel sorry for that vet,


----------



## brighteyes (27 December 2010)

Only 'suspended'?  I take it this is routine prior to being struck off?


----------



## finnywinny (27 December 2010)

I know exactly what you are saying Benson, I had the same experience with same dealer and vet.... X


----------



## benson21 (27 December 2010)

He has also been charged for the illegal docking of dog tails.  I would never hand an animal to him.


----------



## Dovorian (27 December 2010)

An awful lot seems to happen with this practice - horses, cattle, dogs..... Why do people use them?


----------



## benson21 (27 December 2010)

I have asked myself that question so many times. I was told they were coming to do a vetting on another horse at the same yard I was buying from.  little did I know many many others on here were told exactly the same story!


----------



## benson21 (28 December 2010)

I cant comment on the actual vet practice, just the main vet there.  I know my experience with him was bad, but cant comment on the actual business.


----------



## EAST KENT (29 December 2010)

Exactly..but I can,a load of rubbish has been spouted,there may well be carelessness involved but certainly no crookery.


----------



## benson21 (29 December 2010)

hmm, well I am afraid I have obviously had a different experience with them than you have.


----------



## squirtlysmum (15 January 2011)

Mmm! This is interesting when I consider the second vet in this report told me over the phone that my foal was going to die, I could waste money on having him looked at but he reckoned it wasn't worth it - bearing in mind he had not actually physically seen the foal! So never been impressed!
By the way the foal is now eight years old!! And had retained meconium!!


----------



## scadbury1 (18 February 2011)

benson21 said:



			absolutely.  I and a group of others are complaining to the RCVS about the vettings he does for a dealer that doesnt know him personally (!) but has him vet all of their horses! There are 7 of us on my complaint, and I know of another person also doing the same with more people.
Great vets practice. not.
		
Click to expand...

Hi,
I think we have just been caught by the same scam as you.  What happened in your case??


----------



## JanetGeorge (20 February 2011)

benson21 said:



			absolutely.  I and a group of others are complaining to the RCVS about the vettings he does for a dealer that doesnt know him personally (!) but has him vet all of their horses!
		
Click to expand...

I don't see a crime!  When I sell horses I give the buyer the name of two reasonably local vet practices - THEY decide which one they'll use - or if they'll use another completely!

One vet has actually vetted about 6 of my horses now - so I know him now!  He's a damn good vet and I'm damn sure he would fail one of my horses if there was reason!

When a vet 'vets' a horse, he acts for the buyer - and if a dealer recommended just one vet to me, I'd get another - not because I suspected the vet was corrupt - but because I would suspect that the dealer likes him because he's crap and couldn't spot a lame horse if it kicked him on the a*se!

I suggest everyone is a bit careful about what they say on this thread!!


----------



## EAST KENT (22 February 2011)

Thank goodness for a bit of old fashioned common sense Mrs George


----------

